# Bottle of the Week Goes To...



## RedGinger (Feb 23, 2011)

I am honored to have this bottle I dug, featured as Rick's bottle of the week!  What a great surprise!  Thanks, Rick.  I don't know your name on here.

http://www.ricksbottleroom.com/bottleoftheweek.htm


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 23, 2011)

Atta girl! Very cool....Congrats![]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 23, 2011)

I decided to take one more look at the forum before I went to bed. Glad I did. Congratulations Laur on a great bottle.


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 23, 2011)

That's really nice, Lauren. Fantastic ink !


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 23, 2011)

Great ink ,congrats Laur  !  I think Ricks forum name is "Poisons 4 me " Rick always posts  interesting and informative info about bottle of week ![]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats  to you Laur[]


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm, didn't even know about that site.  Or that bottle, I didn't see the post?  Great inkwell!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats Red, I won that honor many moons ago,
 As for Rick, he is an enigma. The Clark Kent or Lamont Cranston of the forum. He knows when we are sleeping and knows when we're awake.
 Anyway, very nice inky!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!  I know some other members here, such as Cows, have had the bottle of the week.  Congrats to you too.  It made my day.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice Red, Way to go!  Thats one I would like to have myself .
    bill


----------



## woody (Feb 24, 2011)

Top notch..... and the ink isn't bad, either.[]


----------



## glass man (Feb 25, 2011)

FAR OUT LAUR! GREAT BOTTLE...MAN WOULD LOVE TO HAVE DUG THAT!!JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 26, 2011)

*Here's a pic of it in it's natural habitat...[]


----------

